

Zuckerberg Backpedals on Facebook's Real Name Policy - arkades
http://time.com/3943322/facebook-real-name-policy-mark-zuckerberg/

======
sp332
Actual article: [http://time.com/money/3942997/facebook-real-name-
policy/](http://time.com/money/3942997/facebook-real-name-policy/) Also the
headline seems to have changed to better reflect the content, since Zuckerberg
is clearly not backpedaling.

